# Adolescenti femmine e social



## Moni (26 Giugno 2018)

Noto a malincuore che le adolescenti di adesso sono martellate da immagini e modelli  femminili pazzeschi
Sui vari social istagram in primis seguono e visualizzano queste bellezze quasi perfette in cui L immagine ( bel fisico bel viso occhi da cerbiatte labbra imbronciate ) sembra essere tutto
Lo noti bazzicando su questo social dove mi sono iscritta X curiosità ma anche X seguire i miei ragazzi 

Anche noi avevamo i nostri miti a cui puntare anche se io personalmente alle medie non ero sto granché sportiva capelli corti tute e scarpe da ginnastica sognavo un futuro nel basket e nelle classifiche ero tra le più simpatiche ma non certo corteggiate anzi tendevo a essere posizionata al fondo 

Al liceo di colpo è cambiato tutto ma io vivevo ancora con l'immagine di una me stessa un po in sovrappeso un po sfigata e nemeno i successi con altro sesso o le conferme ( qualche sfilata o pubblicità da provincia ) servivano a famri trovare autostima 
Infatti puntavo sulla simpatia la battuta il far ridere più che altro 

Mia figlia è molto sportiva ma decisamente più attenta al look e a me spaventa questo martello continuo che riceve questo tendere alla quasi perfezione 
Lei si trucca si osserva e abbastanza sicura di se ma guarda un po ammirata questi modelli perfetti di donne 
Con me le critica quasi superiore ma poi  noto che un po le emula 
Ha amiche che pubblicano foto loro dove paiono modelle ecc
Insomma sti social per apparire a me spaventano e spaventano soptutto per le ragazzine di oggi future donne domani 
Che ne pensate ?


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Io ho una figlia di 12 anni.
Non vedo grosse differenze con le ragazze della sua età dei miei tempi, a livello di atteggiamento.
Cambiano i mezzi, la quantità e la tipologia di vestiti, modelli e trucchi a disposizione, ma sostanzialmente non le persone.
Ci sono infatti quelle che mia figlia chiama "popolari", ovvero ragazze che corrispondono a quelle da te descritte, e poi tutte le altre, in varie declinazioni.
Ma le "popolari" c'erano anche ai miei tempi: non occorrevano i social network per avere un'immagine che fosse adeguata a renderle note. Le notavi per l'abbigliamento, l'atteggiamento, erano sulla bocca di tutti, nel bene e nel male, ovviamente, suscitavano ammirazione e invidia. 
Mia figlia si veste dimessa come tante, la solita uniforme adolescenziale composta da felpa con cappuccio largotta e leggins, che d'estate diventano pantaloncini Adidas. Le scarpe sono le solite sportive.
Come tutti, ma come anche noi, usa i social network per comunicare.
Come tanti si fa i selfie con le amiche, con gli amici.
Le foto tumblr, ovvero quelle foto tristissime in cui spesso non si vede neppure la faccia, tipiche dei ragazzetti.
L'estetica è importante, come per qualsiasi adolescente degli ultimi 50 anni, nel momento in cui diventa adesione a un modello accettato dal gruppo. Di modelli non ce n'è uno solo.


----------



## Moni (27 Giugno 2018)

per  me comunque non siamo la stessa cosa in linea di massima le 16 Enni adesso sembrano molto più grandi e/o comunque sono tutte mediamente molto curate 

Sarà che vivo in una zona dove c'è molto benessere di conseguenza possibilità di curarsi ma credimi sembrano tutte modelle all uscita da scuola ...c'è molta più attenzione che ai miei tempi ed io credo che sia il martellamento di certi modelli 
Una volta arrivavano in casa tramite riviste e pubblicità al massimo ed era già pesante 

Adesso sui social è un continuo fatti un giro su Instagram 
Forse la tua è ancora piccola verso 15/16 anche quelle sportive come la mia poi tendono un po ad omologarsi a certi  canoni estetici 


Sarà una fase ma sicurament te i social contribuìscono

Se trovo un articolo di un convengo dove sono stata ve lo giro


----------



## Moni (27 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho una figlia di 12 anni.
> Non vedo grosse differenze con le ragazze della sua età dei miei tempi, a livello di atteggiamento.
> Cambiano i mezzi, la quantità e la tipologia di vestiti, modelli e trucchi a disposizione, ma sostanzialmente non le persone.
> Ci sono infatti quelle che mia figlia chiama "popolari", ovvero ragazze che corrispondono a quelle da te descritte, e poi tutte le altre, in varie declinazioni.
> ...


 A 16 la faccia si vede eccome  e pure il resto


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> per  me comunque non siamo la stessa cosa in linea di massima le 16 Enni adesso sembrano molto più grandi e/o comunque sono tutte mediamente molto curate
> 
> Sarà che vivo in una zona dove c'è molto benessere di conseguenza possibilità di curarsi ma credimi sembrano tutte modelle all uscita da scuola ...c'è molta più attenzione che ai miei tempi ed io credo che sia il martellamento di certi modelli
> Una volta arrivavano in casa tramite riviste e pubblicità al massimo ed era già pesante
> ...


No, ma ho presente, conosco Instagram.
Mia figlia mi da vedere i profili delle popolari e lei stessa ama i trucchi etc etc.
E' una bella ragazzina, capelli molto lunghi. Si cura molto.
Però se guardo le foto di qualche decennio fa vedo capelli cotonati, trucco pesante, giacche con le spalline, vestiti appariscenti. Gli anni '80 non sono un modello di sobrietà.
E una Mina negli anni '70? Com'era?
E mia madre a 16 anni? Minigonna, vestiti alla moda, bikini al mare.
Per me non è cambiato molto. Solo la moda è diversa e i social che consentono una diffusione maggiore dell'immagine.
Ma se guardo anche agli effetti perniciosi, le modalità non mutano: in classe mia, alle medie, girava la foto nuda di una di seconda che si era fatta un mio compagno. Credo, se non ricordo male, che lei lo sapesse, ma non ha mai mostrato che gliene fregasse qualcosa. Su questo argomento c'era molta ignoranza rispetto a oggi. Si faceva anche di peggio.


----------



## insane (27 Giugno 2018)




----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Anni '70


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Se proprio vogliamo essere precisi la società dell'immagine è nata parecchi decenni or sono.
Si è diffusa col benessere e con il consumismo anche da noi gradualmente, prima nelle grandi città, poi ovunque.
Non c'è nulla di nuovo, se non le modalità espressive e l'aumento della diffusione.
Ma già quella degli anni '80, soprannominata Video Generation, ne portava palesemente addosso gli influssi.


----------



## Moni (27 Giugno 2018)

Bah io non ero così martellata da modelli perfetti
Mi allenavo 4 volte a settimana giravo in jeans e t-shirt vedevo qualche modella dell epoca con ammirazione ma non avevamo un delirio di immagini come adesso 

Mia figlia e'molto carina di suo si cura ma a volte arrivano a casa nostra pseudo modelle che mai diresti 15 Enni credimi
Il fratello ringrazia però .
sicuro sono più belle adesso che quella orrenda moda anni 80


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Bah io non ero così martellata da modelli perfetti
> Mi allenavo 4 volte a settimana giravo in jeans e t-shirt vedevo qualche modella dell epoca con ammirazione ma non avevamo un delirio di immagini come adesso
> 
> Mia figlia e'molto carina di suo si cura ma a volte arrivano a casa nostra pseudo modelle che mai diresti 15 Enni credimi
> ...


Assolutamente sì!
Fortunati loro.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2018)

I ragazzini e le ragazzine sono sempre gli stessi con il loro corpo che si deforma e che non è mai adeguato alla immagine ideale.
Il problema è l’adeguamento che viene richiesto sempre più precocemente.
Viene richiesto dalla cultura perché più si attribuisce indipendenza di giudizio precocemente, più si hanno consumatori.
Per molti decenni Gioventù bruciata è sembrato un film insensato perché raccontava di sedicenni che avevano una autonomia di movimento e di disponibilità economica che in Italia non avevano i venticinquenni. Naturalmente l’autonomia di tempo e di movimento deve essere in proporzione alla maturità mentale che deve consentire di valutare l’opportunità di aderire alle proposte che si ricevono. Poi quella autonomia gradualmente è stata ottenuta nel corso del tempo a età sempre più basse anche in Italia.
Fortunatamente in Italia la patente può essere ottenuta solo a diciott’anni, ma nelle classi sociali più abbienti si sono diffusi prima il motorino e poi la macchinina equiparata al motorino. A Milano se ne vedono poche, a Roma è una invasione.
Anche i comportamenti precoci di vita e scelte autonome si sono gradualmente abbassati con l’approvazione delle famiglie.
Autonomia però sui generis perché è si tratta di libertà di movimento e di scelte fuori dal controllo dei genitori, ma non realmente autonome perché culturalmente determinate anche se con mezzi sempre più diversificati e adeguati a ogni generazione.
I genitori sono stati portati a essere orgogliosi della indipendenza dei figli anche piccolissimi che accontentano i genitori affermando desideri e preferenze che ovviamente non possono essere loro (non possedendo ancora capacità di discriminazione, confronto e classificazione) ma indotte, spesso fornendo anche, attraverso gli slogan, una frase che contenga implicitamente l'idea del confronto, come “la bevanda X ha un sapore speciale”.
Poiché gli adulti più accorti, genitori, insegnanti, nonni, cercano di contrastare questa manipolazione, vengono individuati nuovi mezzi per compierla attraverso social, tv, influencer, Instagram, YouTube ecc.
Creare senso di inadeguatezza è un ottimo mezzo per indurre al consumo, funziona con gli adulti, figuriamoci se non funziona con gli adolescenti. 
Credo che smontare il meccanismo insieme a loro possa essere l’unica strada.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Giugno 2018)

Oggi trovo , da parte delle giovanissime, l'intento di voler materializzare il desiderio sessuale maschile.
A parte la moda, vogliono mandare messaggi.
Il trucco che le fa passare per adulte, o il pantaloncino-perizoma. Vogliono catturare attenzioni. 
Non è solo questione di moda, nei negozi il calzoncino vita alta , non sgambato resta invenduto eppure quest'anno la moda ha avuto un cambio di tendenza.
Abitini e tutine, sono rifiutate, eppure sono molto femminili, ma come mi è stato detto ......sono da suora
Non ci si può permettere di essere se stesse, se no passi da sfigata


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi trovo , da parte delle giovanissime, l'intento di voler materializzare il desiderio sessuale maschile.
> A parte la moda, vogliono mandare messaggi.
> Il trucco che le fa passare per adulte, o il pantaloncino-perizoma. Vogliono catturare attenzioni.
> Non è solo questione di moda, nei negozi il calzoncino vita alta , non sgambato resta invenduto eppure quest'anno la moda ha avuto un cambio di tendenza.
> ...


Vi è un’onda maschilista a cui le ragazzine non sono preparate perché figlie di giovani donne che hanno trovato tanti diritti che ora ...possono essere usati contro di loro, e non hanno messo in guardia le figlie.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Oggi ho passato il tardo pomeriggio a visitare con dei ragazzi sui 20 anni un parchetto dove si spaccia e consuma eroina.
Ho visto, anzi rivisto, tanti ragazzi in un'età che dovrebbe essere la più bella, infilarsi l'ago nelle vene, dove capita e dove resta posto, tra la spazzatura e le siringhe. Ho visto gli spacciatori, facce chiare e facce scure, all'ombra di alberi frondosi dove sarebbe più legittimo appartarsi per far l'amore, ho visto una gioventù che si butta via, corpi che si fanno scheletrici, altri che presto lo saranno, ragazzi che quando passi non ti vedono, non ti possono vedere. Accanto a me ce n'erano altri, della loro stessa età ed erano  come loro, ma ancora belli di quelle speranze e di quei desideri che solo la gioventù può concedere. Tutti insieme abbiamo sfilato come tanti novelli Dante e Virgilio in questi gironi infernali, tra le tende e le discariche di oggetti un tempo usato, accanto ai resti dei campi rom, delle auto fatte a pezzi per recuperare il metallo da vendere in questa umanità degli ultimi di cui non si accorge nessuno e che nessuno vede perché solo ciò che si mette in mostra diventa visibile e tutto il resto fa schifo o paura o semplicemente non esiste.
E fuori da questo parchetto, vicino alla ferrovia, una ragazza che sembra nuda in questa sera d'estate molto calda, pochi lembi di tessuto rimasti addosso a un corpo che non si fa fatica a indovinare, il cui scheletro sta pian piano ridisegnando il corpo là dove c'era la rotondità dei glutei, la morbidezza delle mammelle, la profondità degli occhi. Perché  è normale qui, a due passi dalla sede della Tv, battere a 20 anni nuda per strada per una dose. E forse 20 anni non ce li ha. 
È normale che il miglior amico di mia figlia torni in Libia, seguendo il padre nel suo lavoro.
È normale che a 15 o a 20 anni ma anche a 12 si voglia bene, si ami, si desideri un abbraccio o un bacio, un amico o un amore, qualcuno che ti dica sei bella, sei speciale, sei la mia migliore amica o il mio migliore amico, sei importante per me.
È normale perché anche a 50 anni questa voglia non mi è passata.
Non è normale morire.
E mentre tornavo a casa passavo accanto a una festa rom. Musica ad alto volume, abiti eleganti, una tavolata con tanti bambini, donne, capelli corvini lunghi, pelle olivastre, tutti che si divertono.
Quasi quasi mi aggiungo anch'io, ho pensato, per godere anch'io di quel loro momento di felicità.
E camminando un gay dalla voce effeminata al telefono "Sei in Loreto ancora a cercare cazzi, eh".


Quattro passi e il mondo cambia.


Non esiste mai un solo mondo possibile.
Esiste solo quello che uno vuole vedere.
E la volontà di cristallizzare ciò che ci circonda spesso è solo l'espressione della paura di un cambiamento.
Inevitabile, comunque, malgrado noi.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi trovo , da parte delle giovanissime, l'intento di voler materializzare il desiderio sessuale maschile.
> A parte la moda, vogliono mandare messaggi.
> Il trucco che le fa passare per adulte, o il pantaloncino-perizoma. Vogliono catturare attenzioni.
> Non è solo questione di moda, nei negozi il calzoncino vita alta , non sgambato resta invenduto eppure quest'anno la moda ha avuto un cambio di tendenza.
> ...


Una mia amica è rimasta secca quando la figlia diciottenne ha motivato il suo prendere la pillola senza la presenza di un fidanzato.
'Ma mamma, non è più necessario oggi. Io ho tanti amici".
Non servono i fidanzati e i legami quando si può scopare tranquillamente con chi si vuole, ovvero avendo diversi scopamici.
È abbastanza diffuso tra i ragazzi oggi.
Certo, non tra tutti.
In quegli ambienti non è più giudicata male come un tempo la ragazza promiscua. Ragazzi e ragazze lo sono entrambi  e allo stesso modo.
È la concretizzazione del libero amore hippie anni '70... 
È anche vero che noi 40/50/60 enni andiamo nudi al mare da quando eravamo ragazzi, i nostri figli no.
Manco il topless. Mi dicono non sia più di moda tra i giovani. 
Secondo me ci siamo dentro tutti, dagli anni 70 in poi, e in fin dei conti queste modalità piacciono a tanti.
I centri commerciali sono pieni di negozi di fast fashion e estetica mica per niente.
In tutto il mondo è così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una mia amica è rimasta secca quando la figlia diciottenne ha motivato il suo prendere la pillola senza la presenza di un fidanzato.
> 'Ma mamma, non è più necessario oggi. Io ho tanti amici".
> Non servono i fidanzati e i legami quando si può scopare tranquillamente con chi si vuole, ovvero avendo diversi scopamici.
> È abbastanza diffuso tra i ragazzi oggi.
> ...


certo, poi col passare degli anni senti le stesse paladine del libero amore, lamentarsi che non trovano un ragazzo che voglia fare seriamente. Ma dai!?!?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo, poi col passare degli anni senti le stesse paladine del libero amore, lamentarsi che non trovano un ragazzo che voglia fare seriamente. Ma dai!?!?


E soprattutto non il preservativo...la pillola eh


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo, poi col passare degli anni senti le stesse paladine del libero amore, lamentarsi che non trovano un ragazzo che voglia fare seriamente. Ma dai!?!?


Trovano, Ginevra, trovano, tranquilla, se e quando vogliono.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E soprattutto non il preservativo...la pillola eh


Avrà scopamici fissi. Boh!
Non so darti una risposta su questo.
Scema non è, anzi. Avrà le sue ragioni che ovviamente non possiamo sapere.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2018)

Se volete divertirvi basta monitorare i vari social dei figli ... Io lo facevo fino a qualche anno fa ..[emoji41]


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Avrà scopamici fissi. Boh!
> Non so darti una risposta su questo.
> Scema non è, anzi. Avrà le sue ragioni che ovviamente non possiamo sapere.


Gli scomamici fissi hanno a loro volta scopamiche fisse
Se mia figlia mi dicesse una cosa così vorrebbe dire che ho fallito completamente nel passarle concetti fondamentali


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se volete divertirvi basta monitorare i vari social dei figli ... Io lo facevo fino a qualche anno fa ..[emoji41]


E cosa hai trovato che non avresti fatto e detto alla loro età?
Io tenevo un diario, accuratamente nascosto. Fin dagli 11 anni.
Ritrovare dopo anni frasi scritte a quasi 13 in cui mi proponevo di perdere la verginità durante l'estate in effetti mi fa sorridere della mia ingenuità di allora. Mi sembrava di essere già in ritardo sessualmente parlando rispetto agli altri maschi. 
Chissà, magari un po' in tanti dei miei amici raccontavano balle, anche perché le nostre coetanee uscivano con quelli più grandi.
Io non credo che oggi ci sia un diverso approccio rispetto a un tempo, non almeno nello stesso ambiente.
_C'è di tutto, oggi come allora. _Solo ci si può, se si vuole, mettere in mostra di più. Se si vuole, però. Mia nipote invece si è appena fatta regalare un LP (33 giri) di jazz anni 40 per i suoi 15 anni. Di certo non fa parte della categoria "ragazze popolari".
Comunque vista la giovane età anche mia figlia viene monitorata da mia moglie.
Fino ad oggi si è dimostrata più che matura nel relazionarsi con gli altri.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E cosa hai trovato che non avresti fatto e detto alla loro età?
> Io tenevo un diario, accuratamente nascosto. Fin dagli 11 anni.
> Ritrovare dopo anni frasi scritte a quasi 13 in cui mi proponevo di perdere la verginità durante l'estate in effetti mi fa sorridere della mia ingenuità di allora. Mi sembrava di essere già in ritardo sessualmente parlando rispetto agli altri maschi.
> Chissà, magari un po' in tanti dei miei amici raccontavano balle, anche perché le nostre coetanee uscivano con quelli più grandi.
> ...


Dany è che con i social è molto più immediato.. messaggino su WhatsApp e si parte..
Finché sono cose fra adolescenti tutto ok. A me da fastidio quando vedi insegnanti e persone più adulte nelle loro amicizie.
A pensare male si fa peccato. E controllare è meglio.,[emoji52]


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E soprattutto non il preservativo...la pillola eh


il preservativo è vincolante. Se lo dovrebbe portare dietro sempre lei e poi se trova uno a cui non gli va di metterlo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Trovano, Ginevra, trovano, tranquilla, se e quando vogliono.


ma cosa trovano?

Il problema sta in quello che passa....

Ne conosco una che ora che ha 30 anni non se la piglia nessuno. Tutti se la trombano, ma nessuno vuole una relazione fissa con lei.

Scusa ma aver la certezza di rimediare un paio di corna non è proprio accettato da tutti. Il dubbio che le antiche abitudini non si siano sdradicate resta.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma cosa trovano?
> 
> Il problema sta in quello che passa....
> 
> ...


Ma mica si chiede il curriculum quando incontri una ragazza nuova.
La guardi, la conosci, ti piace. Del passato suo che ne sai?


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dany è che con i social è molto più immediato.. messaggino su *WhatsApp* e si parte..
> Finché sono cose fra adolescenti tutto ok. A me da fastidio quando vedi insegnanti e persone più adulte nelle loro amicizie.
> A pensare male si fa peccato. E controllare è meglio.,[emoji52]


Già superato, purtroppo. Ci sono chat nuove tra i ragazzi più giovani.
Bisogna, come genitori, stare sempre sul pezzo.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Già superato, purtroppo. Ci sono chat nuove tra i ragazzi più giovani.
> Bisogna, come genitori, stare sempre sul pezzo.


Io mi sono stufato ormai i figli sono grandi .. mi sono fermato a instangram .. per la cronaca  ora ho uno smartphone che può utilizzare 2 account consigliatomi dal figlio più grande[emoji41] voleva vedere come funziona [emoji39][emoji39]. è diventato difficile anche il controllo per i genitori [emoji41].


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Noto a malincuore che le adolescenti di adesso sono martellate da immagini e modelli  femminili pazzeschi
> Sui vari social istagram in primis seguono e visualizzano queste bellezze quasi perfette in cui L immagine ( bel fisico bel viso occhi da cerbiatte labbra imbronciate ) sembra essere tutto
> Lo noti bazzicando su questo social dove mi sono iscritta X curiosità ma anche X seguire i miei ragazzi
> 
> ...


Penso che, da madre di una sedicenne, comprendo la tua preoccupazione, ma personalmente cerco di razionalizzare.

Alla fine, questi modelli di perfezione restano sui social, se alla base c'è il giusto equilibrio e l'accettazione, seppur difficoltosa, di sè.

L'altra volta sono andata nel liceo di mia figlia per parlare con un prof e, aspettando, ho dato un'occhiata in giro: tante ragazze belle e in sovrappeso che ridevano e scherzavano insieme ai loro amici senza sembrare minimamente a disagio.

Forse, a furia di osservare i social, dimentichiamo che la realtà, grazie al cielo, è fatta di imperfezione: non ci sono filtri, non c'è l'inquadratura perfetta. Ma va bene così!

Anche mia figlia ha i suoi complessi e guarda le sue amiche come un punto di riferimento in fatto di stile e aspetto fisico: ha voluto il piercing all'ombelico come loro, si veste come loro, prima di comprarsi qualcosa si mandano le foto tra loro per chiedere pareri. Ma se penso a com'ero complessata io, pur non essendoci il martellamento mediatico...ero molto peggio!
Ero una bella ragazza, un fisico perfetto, tanti ammiratori...eppure mi compravo vestiti larghi, non si doveva vedere il sedere e ogni volta nei negozi mi veniva da piangere.

Mia figlia ogni tanto si lamenta dei suoi "difetti", ma vedo che tutto sommato è più libera e a suo agio con se stessa di quanto non fossi io nella mia adolescenza.

Io credo fermamente che il potere dei media possa essere arginato se si rielabora insieme ai ragazzi, se si lavora con loro per costruire un'identità che abbracci pregi e difetti, che si basi sulla graduale conoscenza/accettazione di sè.

Non permettiamo a nessuno di convincerci che non abbiamo il controllo. Vero che viviamo in una società consumista che ci condiziona pesantemente, ma noi genitori/educatori possiamo fare tanto.


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Penso che, da madre di una sedicenne, comprendo la tua preoccupazione, ma personalmente cerco di razionalizzare.
> 
> Alla fine, questi modelli di perfezione restano sui social, se alla base c'è il giusto equilibrio e l'accettazione, seppur difficoltosa, di sè.
> 
> ...


Sai che anche mia figlia e' molto più sicura di se stessa di quanto non fossi io?
Forse essendo un agonista  È abituata al confronto e credo che lo sport ti dia sicurezza ma anche io facevo sport eppure detestavo le mie tettone ambivo a fisici secchi tendevo a nascondermi sotto abiti informi
Mia figlia no si lamenta ad es delle tette che ha preso da me ma non le nasconde né le mette in mostra ci sono e stop e anzi gli appezzamenti no la urtano come  urtavano me 

Cmq Non sono particolarmente allarmata constatavo solo che sono "
Martellate " , per adesso lei è molto sicura di se allegra va bene a scuola insomma probabilmente guarda sti social come io guardavo le riviste


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sai che anche mia figlia e' molto più sicura di se stessa di quanto non fossi io?
> Forse essendo un agonista  È abituata al confronto e credo che lo sport ti dia sicurezza ma anche io facevo sport eppure *detestavo le mie tettone* ambivo a fisici secchi tendevo a nascondermi sotto abiti informi
> Mia figlia no si lamenta ad es delle tette che ha preso da me ma non le nasconde né le mette in mostra ci sono e stop e anzi gli appezzamenti no la urtano come  urtavano me
> 
> ...


Eccone un'altra!
Nella mia famiglia tutte tettone da generazioni e tutte complessate. Per questo, dal basso della mia terza di reggiseno (l'unica in famiglia), le ho sempre mandate a cagare: mamma, zie, nonne. Mando affettuosamente a cagare pure te, va' :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E soprattutto non il preservativo...la pillola eh


Standing ovation


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2018)

Non possiamo cambiare il mondo, quelli che hanno pensato di farlo hanno causato tragedie.
Quelli che l’hanno migliorato davvero, famosi o no, sono quelli che hanno fatto quello che potevano fare di buono nella situazione in cui si trovavano. A volte quel buono si è diffuso a macchia d’olio a volte no.
Dovremmo credere davvero che chi salva una vita salva il mondo.
E dovremmo insegnarlo ai figli, facendolo.

L’educazione è sempre faticosa perché è una cosa complessa che avviene su molti fronti, alcuni non sotto il nostro controllo.
Credo che ci voglia molto impegno e autenticità quando sono piccoli, dopo gradualmente non è più affare nostro.
Basta non decidere che non sia più affar nostro quando non sono pronti.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il preservativo è vincolante. Se lo dovrebbe portare dietro sempre lei e poi se trova uno a cui non gli va di metterlo?


Non ci scopa


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mica si chiede il curriculum quando incontri una ragazza nuova.
> La guardi, la conosci, ti piace. Del passato suo che ne sai?


 e si! Ciao!!! 
Prima o poi salta fuori, poi certi atteggiamenti non li si nascondono sotto il tappeto


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ci scopa


con la pillola ha risolto, non a caso tra i giovanissimi sono tornate malattie sessualmente trasmissibili


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e si! Ciao!!!
> Prima o poi salta fuori, poi certi atteggiamenti non li si nascondono sotto il tappeto


Credi che la virile comprensione dell'universo donna sia così elevata? O così ambiziosa?
Ci sopravvaluti.
Parlo in generale.


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra!
> Nella mia famiglia tutte tettone da generazioni e tutte complessate. Per questo, dal basso della mia terza di reggiseno (l'unica in famiglia), le ho sempre mandate a cagare: mamma, zie, nonne. Mando affettuosamente a cagare pure te, va' :rotfl:


Sono scomode !!! X fare sport poi non ti dico 
E poi sono belle fini a qnd non allatti poi X forza un po vanno giù 
Anche se a sentire altri ancora si difendono ( le olio ogni sera ) io trovo una terza perfetta


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sono scomode !!! X fare sport poi non ti dico
> E poi sono belle fini a qnd non allatti poi X forza un po vanno giù
> Anche se a sentire altri ancora si difendono ( le olio ogni sera ) io trovo una terza perfetta


Io ho sempre desiderato un bel seno grosso. Mi piace, lo trovo femminile, erotico, ho sempre invidiato chi ce l'ha!

Mi rendo conto che su di me, alta un metro e un tappo, sarebbe forse sproporzionato e che la mia terza è giusta per me...ma tant'è... quando vedo delle tette grosse mi parte l'invidia!
Mettici anche che il mio ex mi aveva tradito con donne un po' abbondanti e con le tette grandi. Le aveva cercate apposta. È stata la ciliegina sulla torta 

Comunque io da ragazzina, sui 13 anni, mi imbottivo il reggiseno con il cotone :rotfl:


----------



## Moni (28 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Io ho sempre desiderato un bel seno grosso. Mi piace, lo trovo femminile, erotico, ho sempre invidiato chi ce l'ha!
> 
> Mi rendo conto che su di me, alta un metro e un tappo, sarebbe forse sproporzionato e che la mia terza è giusta per me...ma tant'è... quando vedo delle tette grosse mi parte l'invidia!
> Mettici anche che il mio ex mi aveva tradito con donne un po' abbondanti e con le tette grandi. Le aveva cercate apposta. È stata la ciliegina sulla torta
> ...


 io sono 1.73 ma ho una sorella di 1.78 secchissima che invidiavo da paura 
 Adesso invece trovo bello le donne tipo scarlett come si chiama quella dei film di woody allen piccolina un po morbida ma senza le tettone cioè le ha giuste terza appunto 

Temo arriverà il giorno che da coricata non le vedrò più le mie e toh Un capezzolo sotto l'ascella 

Comunque io a 15 anni giravo curva e allargavo le canotte del basket  mettendoci i cuscini dentro


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> *io sono 1.73* ma ho una sorella di 1.78 secchissima che invidiavo da paura
> Adesso invece trovo bello le donne tipo scarlett come si chiama quella dei film di woody allen piccolina un po morbida ma senza le tettone cioè le ha giuste terza appunto
> 
> Temo arriverà il giorno che da coricata non le vedrò più le mie e toh Un capezzolo sotto l'ascella
> ...


Ho anche il complesso dell'altezza, ma quello mi è venuto in età adulta


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credi che la virile comprensione dell'universo donna sia così elevata? O così ambiziosa?
> Ci sopravvaluti.
> Parlo in generale.


 diciamo che alcuni fan finta di non vedere. Non è sopravvalutare .


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> diciamo che alcuni fan finta di non vedere. Non è sopravvalutare .


Qualsiasi persona innamorata non vede.
E qualsiasi persona che dà fiducia a un'altra è disposta a crederle.
Ogni tanto dal parrucchiere di mia moglie va una donna che fa la prostituta e che è madre di una ragazzina che conosce mia figlia.
Se non me lo avessero detto non l'avrei mai capito da solo. È una donna esattamente come tutte le altre. Qualsiasi persona può raccontarti qualsiasi cosa del suo passato. Mica gli si legge in faccia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qualsiasi persona innamorata non vede.
> E qualsiasi persona che dà fiducia a un'altra è disposta a crederle.
> Ogni tanto dal parrucchiere di mia moglie va una donna che fa la prostituta e che è madre di una ragazzina che conosce mia figlia.
> Se non me lo avessero detto non l'avrei mai capito da solo. È una donna esattamente come tutte le altre. Qualsiasi persona può raccontarti qualsiasi cosa del suo passato. Mica gli si legge in faccia.


Basti pensare a quanti puttanieri insospettabili si incrociano e alcuni se ne vantano pure.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basti pensare a quanti puttanieri insospettabili si incrociano e alcuni se ne vantano pure.


E' più facile tra persone dello stesso sesso comprendersi.
Tanto insospettabili per me non sono. Molto più misterioso il pianeta femminile per me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qualsiasi persona innamorata non vede.
> E qualsiasi persona che dà fiducia a un'altra è disposta a crederle.
> Ogni tanto dal parrucchiere di mia moglie va una donna che fa la prostituta e che è madre di una ragazzina che conosce mia figlia.
> Se non me lo avessero detto non l'avrei mai capito da solo. È una donna esattamente come tutte le altre. Qualsiasi persona può raccontarti qualsiasi cosa del suo passato. Mica gli si legge in faccia.


 nos come vedi in giro le cose si sanno. Magari quella persona fa la prostituta, ma ha riserbo per la sua attività.
Mentre stiamo parlando di ragazze che invece si vantano della loro libertà sessuale. È diverso


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nos come vedi in giro le cose si sanno. Magari quella persona fa la prostituta, ma ha riserbo per la sua attività.
> Mentre stiamo parlando *di ragazze che invece si vantano della loro libertà sessuale*. È diverso


Non capisco cosa ci sia di sbagliato in una ragazza/donna libera sessualmente. Che va a letto con chi le pare. Visto che, tra l'altro, gli uomini lo fanno da sempre, fin dalla adolescenza, e nessuno si sognerebbe di criticarli per questo.

Io ho sempre detto a mia figlia di divertirsi più che può, al contrario di quello che ho fatto io da ragazza, tenendo sempre due punti fermi: la tutela della propria salute e il rispetto per sè e per l'altro, anche nel puro divertimento.

Mio marito mi ha incontrata in un periodo in cui, obiettivamente, la davo a cani e porci. Si è innamorato di me lo stesso, anche apprezzando la mia esuberanza sessuale, e si è preso una delle donne più fedeli del mondo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia di sbagliato in una ragazza/donna libera sessualmente. Che va a letto con chi le pare. Visto che, tra l'altro, gli uomini lo fanno da sempre, fin dalla adolescenza, e nessuno si sognerebbe di criticarli per questo.
> 
> Io ho sempre detto a mia figlia di divertirsi più che può, al contrario di quello che ho fatto io da ragazza, tenendo sempre due punti fermi: la tutela della propria salute e il rispetto per sè e per l'altro, anche nel puro divertimento.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha incontrata in un periodo in cui, obiettivamente, la davo a cani e porci. Si è innamorato di me lo stesso, anche apprezzando la mia esuberanza sessuale, e si è preso una delle donne più fedeli del mondo.


sarà come dici.Magari tu sei un'eccezione. Non saprei, per me un* che passa da uno all'altro ha problemi ad essere sentimentalmente stabile, però tutto è possibile


----------



## Cuore2018 (30 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarà come dici.Magari tu sei un'eccezione. Non saprei, per me un* che passa da uno all'altro ha problemi ad essere sentimentalmente stabile, però tutto è possibile


Vivere il sesso in modo leggero e libero non ha nulla a che fare, a mio parere, con l'affidabilità e la fedeltà nei rapporti sentimentali.

Ci sono donne che hanno sposato l'unico uomo della loro vita e dopo un tot di matrimonio trovano l'amante e tradiscono come se non ci fosse un domani.

Magari si fossero divertite prima, con più esperienza, avrebbero avuto più autoconsapevolezza e capacità di distinguere i sentimenti dalle pulsioni erotiche.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Vivere il sesso in modo leggero e libero non ha nulla a che fare, a mio parere, con l'affidabilità e la fedeltà nei rapporti sentimentali.
> 
> Ci sono donne che hanno sposato l'unico uomo della loro vita e dopo un tot di matrimonio trovano l'amante e tradiscono come se non ci fosse un domani.
> 
> Magari si fossero divertite prima, con più esperienza, avrebbero avuto più autoconsapevolezza e capacità di distinguere i sentimenti dalle pulsioni erotiche.


 escludi l'uno dall'altro?


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> escludi l'uno dall'altro?


Allora, può essere che chi è piú portato a vedere il sesso come una cosa leggera, che non implica grandi coinvolgimenti emotivi, che viene vissuto come, che ne so, farsi un bel massaggio rilassante, sia più facilitato, nel momento in cui tradisce. Che non abbia tutte quelle barriere che di solito ha chi si concede l'intimità selezionando accuratamente.

Ma non sono convinta che ci sia un nesso significativo tra chi ha vissuto una gioventù diciamo spensierata dal punto di vista sessuale e la propensione a tradire.

Poi magari mi sbaglio. Ma da quando sono approdata qui, anni fa, e dalle storie che ho letto e ascoltato, l'idea che mi sono fatta è questa. Che spesso a tradire sono quelli che hanno avuto meno esperienze sessuali.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Noto a malincuore che le adolescenti di adesso sono martellate da immagini e modelli  femminili pazzeschi
> Sui vari social istagram in primis seguono e visualizzano queste bellezze quasi perfette in cui L immagine ( bel fisico bel viso occhi da cerbiatte labbra imbronciate ) sembra essere tutto
> Lo noti bazzicando su questo social dove mi sono iscritta X curiosità ma anche X seguire i miei ragazzi
> 
> ...


A me la cosa che "spaventa" più dei social è la mancanza dei SILENZI, questi vale per giovani e adulti, ma non ho idea di come vada ad influire nei giovani non avendolo vissuto.
A volte ho la presunzione di saper ascoltare, e di notare, ma solo nei giorni in montagna, senza connessione internet e con un cellulare che spesso non prende, ascolto i SILENZI. In un certo senso ci si scrivono romanzi...


----------

